# Holiday Feasting Photos!



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll start with our charcuterie spread from today:





We do our Christmas Dinner on Boxing Day, so turkey is tomorrow. In Christmas Day itself, we choose something a bit more elaborate than we would normally cook, and try to experiment a little. Since this tradition started, we have done Belgian stews, Werth Belgian beer based gravy a couple of times, including one year using a magnum of Gulden Draak. This year we did ribs with a spice rub, and braised in a red ale/cherry brandy barbecue sauce, paired with a wedge salad. Sorry, no photos of the ribs.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow! Is it too late for me to drive up?


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

There's some left, but you'd better hurry, Andy. It will get laid out later today for sure.


----------

